# trapped rat prices on the round



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone sold any rats lately...got 250 in freezer...want to know current price and if they will go up? all trapped and on the round.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

all the market reports i've seen indicate that on the round with any animal is going to be a hard sell. if you can find a buyer that'll take on the round you MIGHT get a dollar a rat. if you get them put up then you can expect about $4.50 average with tops around $8. t'were me, i'd take the time to put em all up.


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

If anyone has any rats on the round i will gladly give you $3 across the board...that was the dumbest answer i have ever heard...put up rats for $4.50? Does anyone have any good advice?


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't sold any rats this year but I talked to the local fur buyer. He said $5 on the round but he feared the market is going to get flooded and prices will drop. My buyer is giving $10 on blanket beaver! Personally, I would sell in case prices drop.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

matta812 said:


> If anyone has any rats on the round i will gladly give you $3 across the board...that was the dumbest answer i have ever heard...put up rats for $4.50? Does anyone have any good advice?


Git yer wallet out!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TL1FAAT said:


> I haven't sold any rats this year but I talked to the local fur buyer. He said $5 on the round but he feared the market is going to get flooded and prices will drop. My buyer is giving $10 on blanket beaver! Personally, I would sell in case prices drop.


Rat markets are fickle and very closely follow the ranch mink market. They can also quickly turn into a flooded, low price market.

If ranch mink stay strong, rats will stay strong (they aren't called "poor mans mink" for nothing). But, there is speculation that ranch mink may dive.


----------



## matta812 (Oct 8, 2009)

show me the rats there bareback


----------

